

Feeble Retention - regulartoaster

I read tons of articles every day through Hacker News, Psychologytoday, etc., but I have trouble remembering it to actually apply what I learn. How can I improve my retention?
======
devmonk
Some ideas:

\- Blog the summaries.

\- Write one or more books with all of the information you learn.

\- Keep one or more "electronic notebooks" (text files) with your notes,
organized by topic. Blogging is better though, if you tag posts, because that
way the same notes can be found under more than one topic.

